# What is this?



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Is there a websit that will help ID Loco's and Rolling stock. I am trying to figure out what I have.

Please Post your stuff here if you have ID questions.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Are you asking model companies or the real thing? 
Google images or a railroad forum.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Post some pics and we can all give it a whirl. We may not be able to ID the manufacturer, but we may be able to ID the train/engine. Might be kinda fun.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Are you asking model companies or the real thing?


Both.




stationmaster said:


> Post some pics and we can all give it a whirl. We may not be able to ID the manufacturer, but we may be able to ID the train/engine. Might be kinda fun.


I will start taking som Pics.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

From what I have seen there isn't much that has stumped this crew 

Post up the pics!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is a real one that I see a lot.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is a stong puller. I have never seen a proto type of this. Most of them have differant hood shape. Is there a real UP70?

There are no markings as to who made it. 16 wheel drive, 16 wheel power.










I got it in the early 70s, I think.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Southern said:


> Is there a real UP70?


There was a real UP 70 and it looks like that engine... You can see a few pictures here... Warning, two of the pictures show her in the scrap yard and may not be appropriate for people under the age of 18  

That is an EMD DD35A locomotive... Here is the Wikipedia page so you can read up on it a little...

----------

Here is your NS locomotive... That is an EMD GP38-2, and here is the Wikipedia page...

----------

This website is a great resource for identifying locomotives of the big railroads: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/railroadList.aspx


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

There is a book that I have that I bought at a local train show. It gives the rosters of every railroad in the country, pretty much. It is called "The Official 2009 Locomotive Rosters & News", which is the new book. Mine is a couple of years old. I believe that they retail for around $30 and can be found from Walthers.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> There was a real UP 70 and it looks like that engine... You can see a few pictures here... Warning, two of the pictures show her in the scrap yard and may not be appropriate for people under the age of 18


That is very sad thing to see. As a Kidd i loved the Engine.



Boston&Maine said:


> That is an EMD DD35A locomotive... Here is the Wikipedia page so you can read up on it a little...


Thanks Boston, Great info. I never knew what it was I always thought it was a DD40A. I still do not know who made my model.



Boston&Maine said:


> This website is a great resource for identifying locomotives of the big railroads: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/railroadList.aspx


That is a great site. It will keep me busy for a wile.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Your UP engine looks like an Athearn DD40. The trucks look like they are metal and the wheelsets look like classic Athearn sintered iron...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe Bachmann made the model in their Spectrum line.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That's it! Thanks and that is a great photo.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*I found better lighting for my train pics.*

This is a Rivarossi model. Any ides of what? When this madel was made? My gess 70's.

Thanks John


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Southern said:


>


Sorry to go off topic, but I need to drool over your Aston Martin









--------------------

As for your CB&Q locomotive, it is a GE U25C... As far as when it was made, you will have to wait for the HO people to tell you 

Wikipedia Article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_U25C


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

A ge u30c.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I need to drool over your Aston Martin


 
It's not mine I just used it to hold the train:laugh:.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Made in the '80's.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*the answer is*

Thanks for the help, Boston & Maine, and Stationmaster.

I looked at pics of both with the model in my hand. The two were very close. There are some details that are hard to see in the pics. of my model. It is a GE U25C. 

I found a Proto type that I want to paint it like.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=324678
I found it on the RR pic. site the B&M told me about.

Southern, And Seaboard Cost line ran through Charlotte when i was a kid. Atlantic cost line is a close match in color.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It is really cool being able to compare the prototype to the model; you can see how accurate the model actually is... Like this one looks to be a little shorter than the prototype, and the top is different too...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> It is really cool being able to compare the prototype to the model;


Or very sad





























There are somethings in life that are best not to know.

John


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*new N scale trains*

I got some N scale trains from an old friend that did not need them any more. Can any of you N guys help me with finding what I have. they need a good home were they can get some track time



















Thanks John


----------

